# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  change old window frames to ?

## Blacksmith

Hey guys/girls/ladies/gentlemen 
I have an investment property, and the old wood frames for my windows have all begun to rot [havent been treated correctly originally, and been there for 20 years approx] 
I was wondering what would be the cheapest option to replace them... 
was looking at aluminum, any other options, to replace the windows with? 
any suggestions and places where to get the windows from would be great. 
thanks in advance 
Warren

----------


## Haveago1

The old wooden double hung windows in our double brick place had been painted shut over the previous 40 years and likewise needed replacement. I bought 2 second hand aluminium windows from a local garage sale for $30.00 each and a larger one through Ebay for $120.00. 
The two replacement loungeroom windows were about the right size so fitted in without too much drama, just needed a bit of white aluminium angle to hide the fact they were 20mm shorter than the original. The larger one for the Dining was the same width but a lot deeper - 1800 deep rather than 1100, which was OK as we wanted a lot more light in there. 
As the width was the same there was no lintel or structural issues and I just used a 9" angle grinder to cut down the required depth in the brickwork... 
So, I suppose what I am saying is keep an eye out for cheap 2nd hand aluminium windows with reveals.  
Ideally the same size as you have at the moment, if not you can go narrower if need be without having to fool around with lintels.

----------

